# Incredible Bourbon???



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I had an incredible Bourbon lastnight but can't remember the name. The cap had sculpture of a horse and jockey and the bottle was round. It was quite a high end tasting product. At first I thought it was rum until the bourbon notes came through. 

Does anyone know which Bourbon I am talking about? If you do, please chime in with your thoughts on it...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I had an incredible Bourbon lastnight but can't remember the name. The cap had sculpture of a horse and jockey and the bottle was round. It was quite a high end tasting product. At first I thought it was rum until the bourbon notes came through.
> 
> Does anyone know which Bourbon I am talking about? If you do, please chime in with your thoughts on it...


Blanton's !:tu

I've had it and its definately up there in my top 5!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Who makes it?
Is it expensive?


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Blanton's is made by ... Blanton's.

Excellent bourbon - about $50 for 750ml.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How do you drink Bourbon? What does it taste like?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Darrell said:


> How do you drink Bourbon? What does it taste like?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourbon_whiskey


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Darrell said:


> How do you drink Bourbon? What does it taste like?


*What you need:*

1. Glass
2. Ice cubes
3. Bourbon

*Directions:*
1. Put glass on table
2. Fill 1/2 of the glass with Ice Cubes
3. Pour in Bourbon until ice is covered.

ENJOY by Drinking.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> *What you need:*
> 
> 1. Glass
> 2. Ice cubes
> ...


:r

Thanks Jeff. :chk


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> *What you need:*
> 
> 1. Glass
> 2. Ice cubes
> ...


:r:r:r:r

:al:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> *What you need:*
> 
> 1. Glass
> 2. Ice cubes
> ...


#2 is optional and to much work.

Now that I think about it, so is #1

I love Bourbon and need to look for this. I've never heard of it.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Blanton is made by Buffalo Trace. I was there earlier in the year.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

This is a Bourbon that I have never had. I am going to have to try it.. Soon.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Zoomschwortz said:


> #2 is optional and to much work.
> 
> Now that I think about it, so is #1


:r:r

Gotta agree, ice is for cheaper bourbons. Cola is for really cheap bourbon!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I really like Blanton's. I prefer it neat, no need for ice.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Great stuff, got a bottle still have about 2/3's left. 
Not as potent as Bookers... but for the price and quality, its amazing.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Been drinking this lately. It's really quite smooth, though pricey up here.
http://www.woodfordreserve.com


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Another classic bourbon is George T. Stagg also made by Buffalo Trace which is aged slightly longer than Blanton's. Let's see, last year's Stagg was 140.6 proof :tu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

The only thing that should be added to a "good" bourbon is a splash of spring water. 

Just make sure your spring water is real spring water. I was reading a story earlier that a lot of the bottled "spring" water is really just tap water.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> #2 is optional and to much work.
> 
> Now that I think about it, so is #1
> 
> I love Bourbon and need to look for this. I've never heard of it.





GOAT LOCKER said:


> :r:r
> 
> Gotta agree, ice is for cheaper bourbons. Cola is for really cheap bourbon!





macjoe53 said:


> The only thing that should be added to a "good" bourbon is a splash of spring water.
> 
> Just make sure your spring water is real spring water. I was reading a story earlier that a lot of the bottled "spring" water is really just tap water.


OK this thread has evolved away from the OP origianal question, but since the question has been answered, I don't think he would mind. 
I have another one.

Whats wrong with a little ice? 
I'm about 70/30, 70% of the time I like it on the rocks. Store bought crystal clear ice. I don't like the ice made in my freezer's ice maker. I'm like this with bourbon, scotch, or Irish whiskey's.
And never with Coke. 
Just asking not offended or meaning to offend, just curious..:tu


----------



## mrpunch (Jul 4, 2007)

Straight is always the choice for better bourbons - but I had an incredible Mint Julep made with Blanton's in Louisville. Yeah - I know - pretty foo foo drink - definitely not for enjoying with a cigar! But it made me buy my first bottle of Blantons! (which I drank mostly straight - sometimes with ice)


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I always keep small ice cubes made from spring water in the freezer. I add one of those and I am good to go.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Whats wrong with a little ice?
> Just asking not offended or meaning to offend, just curious..:tu


There's nothing wrong with a little ice. It's your drink, make it however you like 

Although most people will probably tell you the ice hides a little of the character and flavors in a good liquor, whether it be bourbon, scotch, rum, etc. By cooling the drink down, you'll get less of the more volatile aromatics in the nose, making a complex drink a little more one-dimensional. You'll also dilute the drink as the ice melts, further impacting the flavor characteristics. One small ice cube in two-fingers of bourbon may not make much difference, but a glass full of crushed ice certainly will.

On the other hand, there are plenty of drinks that open up with just a little bit of water, or the right amount of ice. The right amount of ice or water can take the edge off a strong drink, tone the heat down a bit. Sometimes the volatile aromatics aren't always pleasant, and a touch of ice can help keep them in check.

Personally, I tend to like 1 small ice cube (or half a cube) in liquors where I want to tone down the alcohol feel/flavor. In other words, a liquor that has very little 'sweetness' and/or a higher alcohol content. I've got a couple rums that are sweet enough to balance the alcohol without any ice. In those cases the ice makes them too syrupy, it's actually the alcohol that balances the sugar.

So it's all a matter of personal preference, and what works for one liquor may not work for another. You'll just have to drink more to find out what you like


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Every new Boubon I try, I drink a glass or two straight to really capture all the flvors of the Bourbon. After that I usually drink the rest with ice and a splash of seltzer....that's right I said it...seltzer. I find the fizziness of the seltzer actally helps release more of the hidden flavors of the Bourbon.

I also do the same for Scotch. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Blanton's !:tu
> 
> I've had it and its definately up there in my top 5!


Yes, that is it! It sure tastes like it costs more than $50 a bottle. That is some bargain at $50 for Bourbon.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Yes, that is it! It sure tastes like it costs more than $50 a bottle. That is some bargain at $50 for Bourbon.


For the quality, it is a bargain. But it's also good to have friends with Blanton's.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I really don't like whiskey, and I've tried at least 6 or 7 of them (Including Crown Royal, Gentleman Jack, Regular Jack, Oban, etc.) Does bourbon taste like whiskey, or is it an entirely different identity like scotch? What would you recommend as a first bourbon to try? Sorry to threadjack, I just keep reading about how good bourbon is, especially with cigars. Thanks!
Adam


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

GWN said:


> Been drinking this lately. It's really quite smooth, though pricey up here.
> http://www.woodfordreserve.com


Same here, I am starting to become quite fond of it. You might also try Basel Hayden.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> I really don't like whiskey, and I've tried at least 6 or 7 of them (Including Crown Royal, Gentleman Jack, Regular Jack, Oban, etc.) Does bourbon taste like whiskey, or is it an entirely different identity like scotch? What would you recommend as a first bourbon to try? Sorry to threadjack, I just keep reading about how good bourbon is, especially with cigars. Thanks!
> Adam


Bourbon is a whiskey. If you don't like the ones you mentioned you probably won't like "bourbon".
From http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/mbourbon.html

_For a whiskey to qualify as bourbon, the law--by international agreement--stipulates that it must be made in the USA. It must be made from at least 51% and no more than 79% Indian corn, and aged for at least two years. (Most bourbon is aged for four years or more.) The barrels for aging can be made of any kind of new oak, charred on the inside. Nowadays all distillers use American White Oak, because it is porous enough to help the bourbon age well, but not so porous that it will allow barrels to leak. It must be distilled at no more than 160 proof (80% alcohol by volume). Nothing can be added at bottling to enhance flavor or sweetness or alter color. The other grains used to make bourbon, though not stipulated by law, are malted barley and either rye or wheat. Some Kentucky bourbon makers claim that the same limestone spring water that makes thoroughbred horses' bones strong gives bourbon whiskey its distinctive flavor. Kind of like that "it's the water" thing with Olympia beer. _


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> For the quality, it is a bargain. But it's also good to have friends with Blanton's.


My friend has got them all it seems, Bourbon, Whiskey, Scotch... you name it. It's like going to the bar at the Ritz Carlton...

Blanton flavor is delicate yet layered. Very easy to drink.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Bourbon is a whiskey. If you don't like the ones you mentioned you probably won't like "bourbon".
> From http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/mbourbon.html
> 
> _For a whiskey to qualify as bourbon, the law--by international agreement--stipulates that it must be made in the USA. It must be made from at least 51% and no more than 79% Indian corn, and aged for at least two years. (Most bourbon is aged for four years or more.) The barrels for aging can be made of any kind of new oak, charred on the inside. Nowadays all distillers use American White Oak, because it is porous enough to help the bourbon age well, but not so porous that it will allow barrels to leak. It must be distilled at no more than 160 proof (80% alcohol by volume). Nothing can be added at bottling to enhance flavor or sweetness or alter color. The other grains used to make bourbon, though not stipulated by law, are malted barley and either rye or wheat. Some Kentucky bourbon makers claim that the same limestone spring water that makes thoroughbred horses' bones strong gives bourbon whiskey its distinctive flavor. Kind of like that "it's the water" thing with Olympia beer. _


Ok, because I know that scotch is a form of whiskey, but I love scotch. I was just wondering if bourbon had the characteristic whiskey flavor that I'm not a fan of. I'll still try it before making any real judgement, I just wanted a bit of a heads-up. Thanks,
Adam


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Sanitariumite said:


> Ok, because I know that scotch is a form of whiskey, but I love scotch. I was just wondering if bourbon had the characteristic whiskey flavor that I'm not a fan of. I'll still try it before making any real judgement, I just wanted a bit of a heads-up. Thanks,
> Adam


Bourbon is completely different than most whisk(e)y. Again, it is primarily corn mash rather than other grains. I don't believe that Scotch or Irish whisk(e)y uses any corn. Canadian whiskey uses a blend of grains, but I don't think that corn is the dominant one.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Sanitariumite said:


> I really don't like whiskey, and I've tried at least 6 or 7 of them (Including Crown Royal, Gentleman Jack, Regular Jack, Oban, etc.) Does bourbon taste like whiskey, or is it an entirely different identity like scotch? What would you recommend as a first bourbon to try? Sorry to threadjack, I just keep reading about how good bourbon is, especially with cigars. Thanks!
> Adam


While I like Blanton's, the one that truly got me into bourbon was the Woodford Reserve. It's a bit easier on the palate when first starting out(and cheaper, about $35 here.) Even better if you can find some Buffalo Trace. I was able to get some a couple of weeks ago and it is very smooth. Perfect to start out on and about $25 here.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

This stuff is great. Better than woodford's in my book.

I have been drinking it for several years and everyone I give some to gets converted from whatever else they "used to" drink.

This should make it easy to find:

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Because of this thread I went and bought a bottle after work today. I have to say this stuff is mighty tasty. MmmMmm.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Crap! I'm going to see if I can get this at a good price on base. This stuff better knock my socks off, by the way you guys rave about it! :tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

So I had a chance to try Maker's Mark last night. It tastes too much like regular whiskey for me. I'll give another couple of brands a shot before I make any conclusive judgment, but as it stands now I'm not a fan. Thanks for all the info guys!
Adam


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sanitariumite said:


> So I had a chance to try Maker's Mark last night. It tastes too much like regular whiskey for me. I'll give another couple of brands a shot before I make any conclusive judgment, but as it stands now I'm not a fan. Thanks for all the info guys!
> Adam


Maker's Mark and Blantons are too far apart and not a fair comp.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I had some Blanton's Sunday for the Saints game.:dr I really enjoy it, but I can't decide whether I like it better neat or on the rocks... its so good either way. I paid 42.99 + tax for my bottle at a local beverage store. My friend who isn't much of a drinker told me he liked Bourbon, so when he came over for the game, I told him to prepare himself... He didn't like it. I guess by saying he liked Bourbon he meant he liked Smirnoff girly drinks... because it was "too strong" for him. Its only 93 proof for Christ sake!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I guess I'll be the only one to piss in the punch bowl for this one.

Don't get me wrong, I like Blanton's a lot. I'll have it when out on the town. I'm somewhat anal when it comes to purchases. The barrels selected for Blanton's are often as young as 6 years old and rarely more than 8. Personally, I find it slightly over-priced when I factor in it's youthful position. Yeah, I realize the bottle is a show-piece... being a civil war grenede (pineapple) replica etc. but I'm after and about what's inside the grenede.

Here's something else to play with. Buffalo Trace makes I'm guessing 20+ bourbons. They have *5* recipes *total*. What do you suppose a barrel of whiskey originally intended as (expensive) "Blanton" production - becomes if not bottled as Blanton's?

A tidbit, I'm not sure if this is still in effect, but it used to be that the caps on Blanton's bottles are not exactly the same. Each cap represented a different horse race (if I remember correctly all different Derby's). There were something like 8 variations. Some guys collect these and place them in boards designed to showcase each of the featured races.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Priced it on base...$44. Should have a Holiday sale soon.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Can you get a case discount during the Holiday sale?:al


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> Because of this thread I went and bought a bottle after work today. I have to say this stuff is mighty tasty. MmmMmm.


I bought a bottle today after work as well. Needed something to fortify me against the onslaught of trick-or-treaters tonight. Interesting taste. More scotch like. Smokey and not as sweet as some bourbons. It's nice as a change.

-Zone


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

I got the guy at the ABC store to order me some, along with some Russell Reserve Wild Turkey:ss


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Spent some time yesterday with the Master of Blanton's Elmer T. Lee. He has been involved in distilling Blantons forever. So much so, the owners offered to make a bourbon with his name on it. He told me last night that he told the owners...."only if I can have my say in how it's made." 21 years outta retirement and sharp as a tack. Elmer T. Lee, from the barrel available at Bayway liquors in NJ is OUTFREAKIN-STANDING.

I've never tried Blantons. But I know: corn is good :ss


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone tried Bulleit Bourbon?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

GWN said:


> Anyone tried Bulleit Bourbon?


I have eh. You hoser.:r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113695


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

novasurf said:


> Spent some time yesterday with the Master of Blanton's Elmer T. Lee. He has been involved in distilling Blantons forever. So much so, the owners offered to make a bourbon with his name on it. He told me last night that he told the owners...."only if I can have my say in how it's made." 21 years outta retirement and sharp as a tack. Elmer T. Lee, from the barrel available at Bayway liquors in NJ is OUTFREAKIN-STANDING.


And as quoted, your post explains my trouble with purchasing Blanton's on a regular basis. Retailers with good private barrel purchase Elmer T. Lee are delivering the same caliber product with more maturation at a fraction of the cost.

Just to reiterate:


Chè;1252442 said:


> Buffalo Trace makes I'm guessing 20+ bourbons. They have *5* recipes *total*. What do you suppose a barrel of whiskey originally intended as (expensive) "Blanton" production - becomes if not bottled as Blanton's?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

novasurf said:


> Spent some time yesterday with the Master of Blanton's Elmer T. Lee. He has been involved in distilling Blantons forever. So much so, the owners offered to make a bourbon with his name on it. He told me last night that he told the owners...."only if I can have my say in how it's made." 21 years outta retirement and sharp as a tack. Elmer T. Lee, from the barrel available at Bayway liquors in NJ is OUTFREAKIN-STANDING.
> 
> I've never tried Blantons. But I know: corn is good :ss


I got bottle of Elmer T Lee for my birthday this year from lenguamor!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105935

I actually revisited the bottle last night watching hockey. A very "in your face" bourbon flavor that has a smooth finish! Give it a shot!! :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The Elmer T. Lee is great stuff...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Blanton's at Costco for $39.99. :tu


ETL is a good substitute for Blanton's, I agree, and half the price.


----------

